# Matted fur in bum area



## whitelop (Oct 1, 2012)

I just flipped foo over to try to pluck some fur out of her stomach and noticed her bum looks matted. It isn't wet, but dry and crunchy. There isn't any poop, it just looks like pee. But what should i do? A butt bath, warm was cloth? 

She doesn't like to be held or picked up. So all of this is difficult to do. 
I'll try to post some pictures if i can pick her up again. She uses pine wood kiln fired pellets for litter. 

Any advice would help, thanks.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 1, 2012)

Baby wipes work well, or if it's really really icky you could do a butt bath. Has this just started happening? Is she dribbling urine, like a UTI?


----------



## whitelop (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't think shes dribbling urine, because the area isn't wet. She spends a lot of time in the litter box, so maybe its just from sitting on the wet wood pellets? 
I do clean out her cage/litter box every day. I change her blanket and sweep the cage out. But it could still be from sitting on the pellets.


----------



## luvthempigs (Oct 1, 2012)

Does she have long hair? 

I have a fuzzy lop that gets a messy bottom and I have to very carefully trim the hair around her privates and give her a butt bath to clean her up. Its mostly urine and shavings that get caught in the hair. Not really sure how to avoid it in a long haired bunny.


----------



## whitelop (Oct 2, 2012)

She's a mini lop, so i guess her fur is "normal" length. I guess im going to try a warm wash cloth to loosen it up and if the doesn't work, a butt bath. 
What shampoo should i use. I have baby shampoo, oatmeal dog shampoo, people shampoo. Which one is okay?


----------



## whitelop (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## whitelop (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## whitelop (Oct 2, 2012)

She's a mini lop, so i guess her fur is "normal" length. I guess im going to try a warm wash cloth to loosen it up and if the doesn't work, a butt bath. 
What shampoo should i use. I have baby shampoo, oatmeal dog shampoo, people shampoo. Which one is okay?


----------



## whitelop (Oct 2, 2012)

Sorry for all the reposts, I was posting from my phone and it went nuts. 

Here is a picture of her bum area. 
Its not wet, its just crunchy.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 2, 2012)

Might want to take her in for a trim.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 2, 2012)

if you think it's from sitting in the litter box, I strongly recommend a grid for the box to keep bunny butts out of their waste 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=53690&forum_id=93
^ about 1/3 of the way down the first page, it shows how to make a grid. I have 'em in all my boxes.


----------



## whitelop (Oct 2, 2012)

Jennifer, sometimes I swear you're a lifesaver! 
I'll be going to Lowes tonight to get the materials for the grate for the litter box. 
Thank you so much. I knew that people had grates, but I just didn't know how to make them. Now I do! 

I'm going to give Foo a bunny butt bath, then I'm going to make the grate for the bottom of the litter box and it should be a problem solved. If its not, then I'll take her to the vet to make sure she's not dribbling urine. 

Other than a dirty bum, she seems fine. Still eating/drinking/pooping/peeing like normal. Hopefully its my poorly constructed litter box!


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 2, 2012)

np, I love those grids and am SO happy someone shared that thread with me when I was looking for a way to make one so I try to pass it along whenever I can  (I'm also looking into getting it stickied for us)


----------

